# Sea Monk Overdrive "Poseidon"



## chongmagic (Feb 14, 2021)

A great drive, and one of VFE's finest.


----------



## Barry (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks great, one of my favorites!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice work!  It is a great OD.


----------



## peccary (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks great! I've thought of connecting the footswitch board with leads like that but haven't tried it yet. It looks great and I might have to start saving my diode leads now to give it a shot.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 19, 2021)

peccary said:


> Looks great! I've thought of connecting the footswitch board with leads like that but haven't tried it yet. It looks great and I might have to start saving my diode leads now to give it a shot.


I have a roll of solid core wire, I use it for the connectors. I cut it in stair steps so I can easily get it into the pcb holes.


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2021)

I use solid core wire as well, but I install it from the top side after everything is mounted in the enclosure.

K Pedals uses zero ohm resistors, that always looks super classy too.


----------



## peccary (Feb 19, 2021)

I've got a bunch of solid core that I no longer use - that is a much better idea. I think I'm going to give this a go on the next pedal I finish.


----------

